# 24: Live Another Day



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

"24: Live Another Day" on May 12 has a May 5 original showing date, so my DTV DVR was not picking this up on a "first run" SP.

Changed the SP to "Both" and it is now scheduled to record.

jdg


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

My TiVo with the season pass new only has it set to record, but thanks for the info. I would have been po'ed if it missed it.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. My SP is showing it as episode 3 - is that because the last ep was 2 hours long? (I tivo'd it but haven't had a chance to watch it yet).


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

The season premiere was two one-hour episodes broadcast together as one.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

CraigK said:


> The season premiere was two one-hour episodes broadcast together as one.


As much complaining as I do about Tivo (I obviously like it a lot too, or else I wouldn't be here), here's a kudos to them on this sort of thing..

The current UI shows this sort of thing as something like "Ep 1/2" when it's two episodes smooshed together. Older Tivos didn't tell you that (even in extended info with the Info button).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

The 5/19/2014 currently has a similar problem. It has an OAD of 5/10/2014. I have also sent the following feedback to TMS via zap2it:



> You have the wrong Original Air Date for the 5/19/2014 episode of "24: Live Another Day". It shows as 5/10/2014 when it should be 5/19/2014. This is causing it to not be scheduled by a "NEW Only" TiVo Season Pass.


BTW, I don't even watch this. I gave up on "24" around "Day 3". I simply noticed it while checking on "Bones" because a friend says she saw a promo for something else that was supposedly starting on Fox on 5/19.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

My Tivo is showing the correct OAD's. There is a repeat at 8pm of the last episode with an OAD of 5/12/14 and the new episode at 9pm with an OAD of 5/19/14.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> My Tivo is showing the correct OAD's. There is a repeat at 8pm of the last episode with an OAD of 5/12/14 and the new episode at 9pm with an OAD of 5/19/14.


Then where's the season finale of "Bones"?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> The 5/19/2014 currently has a similar problem. It has an OAD of 5/10/2014. I have also sent the following feedback to TMS via zap2it:


Wait, a new only SP should catch this.. Isn't the actual criterion 14 days?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Wait, a new only SP should catch this.. Isn't the actual criterion 14 days?


 I'm so ashamed. Of course it does. It just doesn't show up in the guide as "NEW".


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> Then where's the season finale of "Bones"?


My mistake, the repeat is Friday. Regardless, the OAD's are correct.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> My mistake, the repeat is Friday. Regardless, the OAD's are correct.


Still wrong on my TiVo. Both the 5/19 initial showing and the 5/23 repeat have an OAD of 5/10.

Edit: Just noticed that my most recent service connection got an unrecoverable error. Tried forcing a connection and it "Failed Negotiating". Second attempt is "Loading Info".

Edit2: Correct now.


----------

